# The only fantasy world map you'll ever need.



## Svrtnsse (Mar 18, 2014)

The Only Fantasy World Map... by EotBeholder on deviantART

Someone shared this to me and I figured I'd pass it on (also, there was no chat up).


----------



## Ophiucha (Mar 19, 2014)

You can just cut out everything but the top left quadrant and you'll be good to go for about two thirds of the fantasy written before 2004.


----------



## Devor (Mar 19, 2014)

It is both wonderful and horrible at once.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Mar 19, 2014)

My MC lost his boots in Suckmarsh. I never should have written him there.

(Fav'd on DA)


----------



## Aspasia (Mar 19, 2014)

Elven Illuminati. _dies laughing_. Fancy Magic Town. Tiny Bickering Fiefdoms. Norseheim.

I love this person. This is beautiful.


----------



## Feo Takahari (Mar 19, 2014)

I wasn't initially sure where to find fantasy Native Americans (like the Lakewalkers from The Sharing Knife), but I gues those are the Elk Tribe. Other than that, it really does have everything.


----------



## Philip Overby (Mar 19, 2014)

Tiny Bickering Fiefdoms sounds like an indie band.


----------

